# another fish acting wierd



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

my cleaner shrimp looks like he might not make it put him in a week ago and now he just sits there hunches his back and then snaps real hard like hes trying to molt but he just molted a week ago right when i put him in the tank he gets himself fliped over and can get him self back on his feet and when hes on his feet its like he cant use his arms that much

why do i keep having problems

any help would be appriciated


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

what are your water parameters? Also have you ever used copper based meds in the tank? Also iodine is a good additive to help molting... if he is trying to do that.


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

water parameters not sure of nitrates going to pick up test today on way home i will also pick up some kind of iodine additive to see if that help but do they molt that often he just molted a week ago and im not sure if that is what he trying to do it just looks the same as what he was doing a week ago when he molted but he just been sitting there mostly on his back and cant flip himself over since friday and dosnt look like he can move his legs very well and hes not cleaning his antena at all like he was doing when i first got him and no i have not used any copper products on the tank and my other shrimp the peppermint is doing good (a little shy but doing good) and just molted on saturday

thanks for your help not sure what alot of would do with out your advice

p.s. looking at my next fish to be smaller looking at maybe two firefish or chromis which do you think might me good not sure on the firefish jumping have a lid but back two inches is exposed what do you think

thanks again


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

water parameters not sure of nitrates going to pick up test today on way home i will also pick up some kind of iodine additive to see if that help but do they molt that often he just molted a week ago and im not sure if that is what he trying to do it just looks the same as what he was doing a week ago when he molted but he just been sitting there mostly on his back and cant flip himself over since friday and dosnt look like he can move his legs very well and hes not cleaning his antena at all like he was doing when i first got him and no i have not used any copper products on the tank and my other shrimp the peppermint is doing good (a little shy but doing good) and just molted on saturday

thanks for your help not sure what alot of would do with out your advice

p.s. looking at my next fish to be smaller looking at maybe two firefish or chromis which do you think might me good not sure on the firefish jumping have a lid but back two inches is exposed what do you think

thanks again


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

just a comment on the firefish, thats not a good idea to add two in the same tank, unless they are a mated pair, they will fight, though im not sure about jumping, ive had mine for about 2 months now and he doesnt seem to jump, he just kind of stays in the mid to lower section of the tank.. till food time lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the firefish would be a fine addition... but the back does pose a problem. I'd use some plastic wrapping to keep the fish from jumping out.


----------

